# Zugriff auf Fotos einer Access DB (vb6)



## ariesdave (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo - ich habe mal wieder ein Problem...;-)

Ich möchte für mein Datenbankzugriffsprogramm Bilder (Fotos) aus einer Access Tabelle auslesen. Dort wurden sie unter Access als OLE-Objekt gespeichert. Ich habe es mit folgendem Code versucht:


```
(...)
With rs2

    .ActiveConnection = strCon
    .LockType = adLockOptimistic
    .CursorType = adOpenDynamic
    .CursorLocation = adUseClient
    
    .Open "select tab_name.Foto from tab_name where tab_Name.[Namen-Nr]=" & index
    
End With

bildtest = rs2

Image1(0).Picture = LoadPicture(rs2)
Image1(1).Picture = LoadPicture(rs2)
```

Die Variable 'bildtest' habe ich gesetzt, um zu überprüfen, ob das ADODB-Recordset 'rs2' überhaupt einen Wert enthält. Es enthält keinen.

Meine Frage: Wie komme ich an die Access Verknüpfung der Bilder ran???

Wenn ich unter Access in die Tabelle gucke, steht dort nur 'MS Photo Editor'....

Wer weiss Rat?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
-Dave


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Schau dir mal die MDB im Anhang an ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## ariesdave (14. Juli 2003)

Hi Tom,

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Habe mir die Datei angeschaut - aber irgendwie finde ich da keinen Link zu meinem Code, den ich programmiert habe...


----------

